# Rolling Road Remaps, Possible Meet



## RD55 DUN (Dec 30, 2008)

I am in discussion with Red Dot about getting their mobile rolling road up in the new year in or near to the Glasgow area, proposed dates so far are sometime between Mid January to Mid Feburary, most probably a weekend.

Red Dot can remap the car on the rollers so it is a custom map and not just a tuning box, therefore results can vary but you can choose how much power you want from the car. There is a before and after run to show gains.

We only need 5 cars for this. See list at the end of the thread

I have heard lots of good stories about red dot’s remaps, only issue for us is that they are down in London, bit far to drive for I think.

Anyone interested then?

PLEASE NOTE THIS IS NOW ONLY FOR REMAPS! THERE WILL BE NO ROLLING ROAD RUNS FOR ANYONE EXCEPT WITH MAPPING


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

SXI is also looking into and taking names for a similar day at Star Performance but it doesn't include a remap. Also in January/Feb so it maybe a clash of meets.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=142850


----------



## RD55 DUN (Dec 30, 2008)

Ok, well maybe we can make it just for the remap and for people to say hello.

Just wanting to see how many people would actually be up for it.


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

who are red dot??


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

Is it these guys?
http://www.reddottuning.co.uk/index.asp


----------



## RD55 DUN (Dec 30, 2008)

yes, as above, thats who the guy works for.


----------



## RD55 DUN (Dec 30, 2008)

looks like this may be into Feburary now, as january may be too short notice for some people.

Location still unknown, as we would need a fairly large space for everyone, possibly a large car-park, unit or something like that.

Red Dot do a vast majority of cars, if you are unsure if your car can be mapped either post your model or pm me and i can enquire for you.


----------



## beany_bot (Oct 6, 2008)

They did my car, very very happy took it from 130bhp to 180bhp and upto 360NM torques. all from a 1.9 diesel.


----------



## RD55 DUN (Dec 30, 2008)

would anyone be interested if it were one day, either saturday 6th or 13th Feb 2010?

This dosent need to be a detailing meet, we can just make it for the remaps/rolling road if that would be easier for people?


----------



## jerry318 (Feb 16, 2006)

Any problems with Auto's?

Fancy getting my E39 528i Sport done


----------



## RD55 DUN (Dec 30, 2008)

jerry318 said:


> Any problems with Auto's?
> 
> Fancy getting my E39 528i Sport done


I would assume not, i can double check for you though.


----------



## RD55 DUN (Dec 30, 2008)

looks like it will be one of the proposed dates in feb for this.

the only cars which cannot be done are 4x4's, unless the prop can be removed.

Automatics can be done no problem.

if you are interested in coming along please put your name down. Deposits will be needed before the actual event, but we can worry about that later.

any questions please ask


----------



## RD55 DUN (Dec 30, 2008)

anyone...

i have myself, jerry318(possibly) and 1 other outwith this forum.

i fear this may die, as it may conflict with the other meet. As said before this can be a mapping only meet if people would prefer this.


----------



## jerry318 (Feb 16, 2006)

yep im still a possible


----------



## RD55 DUN (Dec 30, 2008)

Thats good, as soon as i get a decent number of people i can confirm the date and costs for everyone.


----------



## mr kuryakin (Nov 20, 2005)

im interested but i would to make sure im not working.unfortunatly i wont know until january.


----------



## RD55 DUN (Dec 30, 2008)

ok, keep us posted


----------



## Driftland Liaison (Sep 17, 2009)

if its the 13th february then count me in for a mapping. wont be able to RR though if its only for 2wd
:thumb:


----------



## RD55 DUN (Dec 30, 2008)

neild92 said:


> if its the 13th february then count me in for a mapping. wont be able to RR though if its only for 2wd
> :thumb:


Maps are done on the rolling road, im 99% sure of that.

il contact him and see if he has any generic maps for your car. If you pm me your car details i can forward these to him.


----------



## Driftland Liaison (Sep 17, 2009)

RD55 DUN said:


> Maps are done on the rolling road, im 99% sure of that.
> 
> il contact him and see if he has any generic maps for your car. If you pm me your car details i can forward these to him.


2000 on a y plate Audi Rs4 2.7 twin turbo running around 510bhp at the moment :wave:


----------



## Glasgow_Gio (Mar 24, 2008)

Don't suppose he can work any wonders with a BMW 116i (Petrol) ?


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

neild92 said:


> 2000 on a y plate Audi Rs4 2.7 twin turbo running around 510bhp at the moment :wave:


Have you added some maxpower stickers for the extra power??? :wave:



Glasgow_Gio said:


> Don't suppose he can work any wonders with a BMW 116i (Petrol) ?


Can of petrol and a match?? :lol:


----------



## Glasgow_Gio (Mar 24, 2008)

Grizzle said:


> Can of petrol and a match?? :lol:


Ach away you!


----------



## RD55 DUN (Dec 30, 2008)

il see what can be done for your car.

im having a "small" issue at the moment trying to get this organised


----------



## Driftland Liaison (Sep 17, 2009)

Grizzle said:


> Have you added some maxpower stickers for the extra power??? :wave:
> 
> Milltek sports cats and a remap
> Fast car stickers Actually


----------



## Jiffy (Nov 21, 2009)

I want a rolling road run for my car before I start getting any work done on it. I had to miss out on a rolling road day on another forum as I can't do Sunday mornings.


----------



## Super G (Jan 21, 2010)

below is an update from astra owners network regarding a red dot day. we were there yeaterday on the dyno top stuff guys based in whitburn


Quick heads up to you guys...

Extreme are holding a reddot day in the near future with the aim of getting through quite a lot of cars...so the cost should be bang on...

if anyone is intrested in this can you give them a call within the next few weeks to find out more about it so they can sort you out 
__________________


----------



## RD55 DUN (Dec 30, 2008)

Super G said:


> below is an update from astra owners network regarding a red dot day. we were there yeaterday on the dyno top stuff guys based in whitburn
> 
> Quick heads up to you guys...
> 
> ...


Do you have a link or any further details.


----------



## Super G (Jan 21, 2010)

Below is web link to extreme, the guys seem to know there stuff and the dyno was spot on. Ill keep my eye out and let you know future developments.

http://www.extreme-motorsport.co.uk/


----------



## HermaN (Dec 30, 2008)

Yea, extreme are top notch. Very well known & respected in the Evo community.


----------



## RD55 DUN (Dec 30, 2008)

I have emailed extreme to see if they can accommodate us. I have a feeling that the mobile rolling road as previously planned may not happen.


----------



## RD55 DUN (Dec 30, 2008)

Extreme motorsport are willing to host this day, getting RedDot up for the live mapping and using their rolling road.

They have been trying to organise this with a Vauxhall forum, with a proposed date at the end of march. This date will now need to be confirmed.

Also we will need a full list of interested people and cars, so that details can be passed to RedDot for availability and cost.

Also a deposit will be required prior to the event taking place, around £75.

Hopefully we can get this going, as this thread has been around for a while. 

Il start the list,

1. RD55 DUN – GPS 1.9 Mjet


----------



## RD55 DUN (Dec 30, 2008)

anybody wanting this


----------



## ipwn (Dec 1, 2009)

jerry318 said:


> Any problems with Auto's?
> 
> Fancy getting my E39 528i Sport done


Yes, huge problems if you go above the amount of torque the box can handle.

Look at around £1500 for a repair if you do


----------



## GlasgowRob (Apr 3, 2006)

names already down on the vauxh place


----------



## GlasgowRob (Apr 3, 2006)

although more info on what cars they can and cant live map would be good

can i get the Cupra R done?


----------



## RD55 DUN (Dec 30, 2008)

ok, do you have a link to the other forum with the list?

il send an email and get back to you.

Maybe better if people list themselves and there car and i can send them all off to be checked.


----------



## GlasgowRob (Apr 3, 2006)

ok list for compatibility checking for live map shizzle

Vectra 1.9 CDTI 150 (2006)
Seat Leon Cupra R 210 (2003) AMK engine code


----------



## RD55 DUN (Dec 30, 2008)

GlasgowRob said:


> ok list for compatibility checking for live map shizzle
> 
> Vectra 1.9 CDTI 150 (2006)
> Seat Leon Cupra R 210 (2003) AMK engine code


Ok il forward details of this on.


----------



## HermaN (Dec 30, 2008)

Is this only for remaps? Any chance people that attend can just get their cars dyno'd and that's it?


----------



## RD55 DUN (Dec 30, 2008)

At present it would be for remaps, this is only to make it worth while for Reddot to come up. I think they need 10 remaps to make it worth while.

This is not to say that nobody will get a rolling road session, as i have several people interested, just that main preference will be given to those wanting the maps. This again will have to be confirmed after numbers are given. 

I am still waiting on a reply about the above listed cars.


----------



## GlasgowRob (Apr 3, 2006)

spoke to john about this when i had the lcr in for alignment

min of 5


----------



## RD55 DUN (Dec 30, 2008)

GlasgowRob said:


> spoke to john about this when i had the lcr in for alignment
> 
> min of 5


Thats even better, he said it would be around 10?

i have a new contact person, so im dropping him an email just now.

what did he say about it to you?


----------



## GlasgowRob (Apr 3, 2006)

guy thats dealing with it is out the country for 2 weeks

best thing to do is drop john at extreme an e-mail


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Must say thie video on this page http://www.extreme-motorsport.co.uk/dynocell.html

The BHP has a massive different from both runs!!!


----------



## GlasgowRob (Apr 3, 2006)

Grizzle said:


> Must say thie video on this page http://www.extreme-motorsport.co.uk/dynocell.html
> 
> The BHP has a massive different from both runs!!!


next time i see John i'll ask him about that 

seems a bit much of a loss for heatsoak, guess something went wrong


----------



## RD55 DUN (Dec 30, 2008)

GlasgowRob said:


> guy thats dealing with it is out the country for 2 weeks
> 
> best thing to do is drop john at extreme an e-mail


Yeah that's who I've spoke to. As said he is away for two weeks.

Should give us time to get a list of interested people.


----------



## RD55 DUN (Dec 30, 2008)

GlasgowRob said:


> ok list for compatibility checking for live map shizzle
> 
> Vectra 1.9 CDTI 150 (2006)
> Seat Leon Cupra R 210 (2003) AMK engine code


Both can be done.


----------



## RD55 DUN (Dec 30, 2008)

Had some feedback for this, proposed the Mid of April to get red dot up to Extreme.

Ideally we need a list of people to get an exact cost, but as it stands it will be between £250-350 just now, hopefully this can come down a bit with higher numbers.

Can you please put your name down if your wanting to come along, stating what car you have, and if your wanting the remap or rolling road session.


----------



## GlasgowRob (Apr 3, 2006)

1. GlasgowRob(Vectra) confirmed definite
2. GlasgowRob (LCR)- confirmed definite



c'mon guys get your names down  only need a minimum of 5


----------



## RD55 DUN (Dec 30, 2008)

1. GlasgowRob(Vectra) confirmed definite
2. GlasgowRob (LCR)- confirmed definite
3. RD55 DUN (1.9 Mjet GPS)


----------



## SXI (Apr 25, 2009)

I'll come fro the RR; cant afford a remap atm but can always speak to them about one. Want to see how many ponys are left in my car

1. GlasgowRob(Vectra) confirmed definite
2. GlasgowRob (LCR)- confirmed definite
3. RD55 DUN (1.9 Mjet GPS) 
4. SXI (1.4 Corsa)


----------



## RD55 DUN (Dec 30, 2008)

1. GlasgowRob(Vectra) confirmed definite
2. GlasgowRob (LCR)- confirmed definite
3. RD55 DUN (1.9 Mjet GPS) - Confirmed
4. RD55 DUN (+1) GPS Mjet - Possible depending on date

Only need one more person.


----------



## RD55 DUN (Dec 30, 2008)

bump...

...anyone


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

how much would a remap on a golf gti edition 30 be


----------



## RD55 DUN (Dec 30, 2008)

Golf Gti would be £300 all in.

Price normally would be £350 + Vat


----------



## puntomatt (Aug 8, 2008)

I had my car mapped by red dot coming up for 2 years ago now. Highly reccomended


----------



## RD55 DUN (Dec 30, 2008)

yeah, they are well known on the forum. Thats why im trying to organise it for up here. Saves people the journey and hopefully and problems can be resolved...if there are any.


----------



## Kes (Mar 4, 2010)

Hi just joined and noticed this. Would be interested in remap. Porsche Boxster S 02 model.


----------



## RD55 DUN (Dec 30, 2008)

1. GlasgowRob(Vectra) confirmed definite
2. GlasgowRob (LCR)- confirmed definite
3. RD55 DUN (1.9 Mjet GPS) - Confirmed
4. RD55 DUN (+1) GPS Mjet - Possible depending on date
5. KES - 02 Boxter S

Got our 5 now.


----------



## Kes (Mar 4, 2010)

Hi RD55 DUN,

I can't read Pm's as need to be above 10 posts?

Edit: Sorry, read your message by e-mail but can't reply. I'm based in Dundee. PM me with instructions for Deposit, look forward to it. Thanks


----------



## RD55 DUN (Dec 30, 2008)

do you have email and i can send you details of it there.

my email is [email protected]


----------



## GlasgowRob (Apr 3, 2006)

Ross clear your pms m8


----------



## RD55 DUN (Dec 30, 2008)

Cleared. Was it just the one u sent?


----------



## RD55 DUN (Dec 30, 2008)

1. GlasgowRob(Vectra) confirmed definate
2. GlasgowRob (LCR)- UNSURE
3. RD55 DUN (1.9 Mjet GPS) - Confirmed
4. RD55 DUN (+1) GPS Mjet - Possible depending on date - Looking possible
5. KES - 02 Boxter S - confirmed
6. RD55 DUN (+1) GPS M-jet - confirmed definate


----------



## Feeder (Nov 25, 2006)

Only just had a swatch at this post. What's the date atm for the remap ?

The old mans looking to get his Altea Sport, at between 250-300 he'd be mad to pass this up. Seems like Red Dot have a good rep for this stuff too.


----------



## GlasgowRob (Apr 3, 2006)

whats happening with this guys i'm wanting to get the vectra done at the very latest next month?


----------



## GlasgowRob (Apr 3, 2006)

take it this is dead in the water then?


----------



## sirGonGon (May 28, 2010)

If this comes back to life, would be interested depending on price.

Seat Leon FR 2004 MK1.


----------



## RD55 DUN (Dec 30, 2008)

GlasgowRob said:


> take it this is dead in the water then?


Seems to be dead now, I no longer have the money for it, and to be honest this has dragged out way too long. Don't know how much longer Il have the car.

If it comes back to life il be up for it possibly, but im in no great rush to get my car done anymore.


----------



## sirGonGon (May 28, 2010)

Thats a shame


----------



## RD55 DUN (Dec 30, 2008)

FRik said:


> Thats a shame


If you want I can pass you the guy at Extreme Motorsports details?


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

We were looking at having a detailing day with a few extra twists. He was going to invite Shark Performance who is a tuning company and we could also get a Rolling Road to attend but need figures i.e. how many people interested - if you can get 15 members together at £40 a pop they would come along free of charge, or else you need to pay for them to come up to Scotland, but first of all need a location. I know Robert has been thinking about this - so ill quiz him more and get him to post up  

Shark did a stage 1 remap on my golf (200bhp standard) and its now running 257bhp (data from rolling road) so its a pretty decent tuning company and best of all prob do a map for £200...


----------



## Kes (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm still looking for a remap so count me in please.


----------

